# Hello!



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

I wanted to formally introduce myself and say hi!
I've been a lurker here, on and off since last year.

My name is Cynthia and I'm an Halloween addict I think about Halloween all year round. 

I'm truly amazed by the talent on the forum and admire it so. 
I don't have the talent that many of you possess, but I have the heart to learn.

I hope you all don't mind if I ask a few questions every now and then:googly:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Ask away, that's why we're here.

Welcome.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome kruella.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard. The best way to learn is to jump right in.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy.. welcome to teh forum.. Your not much different than a lot of us then.. we think about halloween year round..


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Cynthia aka "Kruella".....
That's how it all starts............jump right in and before you know it....the props will be taking over your space!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Kruella, humm, you're not looking at my dog are you?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi & welcome cynthia aka kruella ---aren t we all


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Before you know it you'll be in here posting pics of your props and complaining, like the rest of us, about lack of storage, LOL. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

Funny you mention storage...

My youngest boy just left for college and I joke with him about turning his bedroom into my year round Halloween display:devil:


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!!!: jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

HrdHeaded1 said:


> Howdy.. welcome to teh forum.. Your not much different than a lot of us then.. we think about halloween year round..


You mean Halloween _isn't_ all year round?

Welcome, Kruella!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

kruella said:


> Funny you mention storage...
> 
> My youngest boy just left for college and I joke with him about turning his bedroom into my year round Halloween display:devil:


I think you should slowly start changing his room in between visits. Besides getting to have Halloween items out, you get the added joy of watching his reaction each time he enters the room.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> I think you should slowly start changing his room in between visits. Besides getting to have Halloween items out, you get the added joy of watching his reaction each time he enters the room.


LOL!!! I know!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey you have talent and im sure we will pull it right out of you ..
post some pics of your works 
welcome lurker and stay for a while


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome


----------

